# Period at 4dpo??? Anyone else have this issue previously?



## Alexapoo

Hi there, been TTC and always have regular periods where I ovulate at CD 14-16 consistently and have a 12 day LP. 
Problem is I have started my period or what seems like my period now, for this is now the 3rd day...at 1 and 2 DPO I actually had sore BB's which I don't usually get until 1 week before...had EWCM same as before....had the O pains on left ovary all day at CD 14....it's only CD 20 today or 6dpo...crazy...I am depressed as we have enough problems already......
Anyone have a similar issue that was resolved and you found out what it was? 

(reposting from other forum to get better response) sorry!


----------



## Minno

Sorry to hear that Alexapoo. I've had bleeding around ovulation often, and it can last for about 2-3 days but its normally quite light. May not mean anything. I've conceived and had a successful pregnancy with bleeding during as well. Something to do with hormone levels not being just quite high enough - but not adversely problematic. 
What's your bleeding like?


----------



## Alexapoo

Hey Minno...thanks for answering! My bleeding is bright red, no brown, started out like a normal period. I even have mild cramping albeit nothing like my "normal period" cramping and pain. It's moderate, not heavy. It definitely isn't light either. I also have occasional cycles where I spot for a couple days around O. This is bizarre though. I have never ovulated and then had my period so soon afterwards. Perhaps the egg never made it out. Strange though because I ahve had cyces where stress caused my body to almost ovulate, but then try again a couple days later. The pain was there on cd14 this time.....then the ewcm was gone 1-2 dpo...same like every month...this bleeding is def strange!


----------



## Minno

Mmmm - that does sound strange. Maybe its just a blip. I have had very short cycles before where I've ov and than AF shows up about a week later. Then 2 months agao I had a long cycle (to 42 days and I am NEVER later than 28 days) with heavy heavy bleeding which I thought was a m/c but all BFN's. Dunno what it was. Doc said not to worry and occasional blips are normal. Maybe that's all it is? Ifyou're worried might be worth call your GP/doc and getting some advice if bleeding continues?
Hope things settle down petal xx


----------



## Alexapoo

Thanks Minno...Iit may be a blip. I guess I am depressed because I don't really have blips if you know what I mean? We need IVF to concieve and am saving money. I just had some small glimmer of hope that it could happen naturally while we wait, but not if I start having problems too. :( I am going to order progesterone cream for next cycle after O see what it does. I just don't get this at all. Since TTC my body seems to be acting up or maybe it is because I am 35 now. Who knows?


----------



## Minno

Yep, it never seems to rain but it pours. Its good that you have IVF as an option and you must hold onto that. I'm 40 so can't get IVF on the NHS. We probs can't afford to go private more than once so not sure if I want to put myself through it. We are blessed to have a wee one already so I think we are hoping for things to happen naturally but will be grateful for our family already if nothing happens. Some days are harder than others. Good luck to you - let us know how things shape up xx


----------



## inkdchick

im sorry but i didnt want to read and run, i have never heard of this before maybe its worth talking to your nurse or doc hun xx good luck


----------



## bdwell1904

Minno that is a good word (blip) maybe we should start a blip thread...the unexplained period lol
Alex hope you get an answer, puzzles me hun


----------



## Alexapoo

Doc seems to think it was a miscarriage....I had a period though and had ewcm and all the signs leading up until the bleed...I am puzzled!


----------



## Minno

Mmm, that is weird. I still like the 'blip' idea.
Yep, BD - Blip thread sounds good lol I'd be on there all the time :)


----------

